# Kate Spade outlet-leather quality?



## Holyshih_tzu

I had a posh mark issue happening and I have come across a few comments about leather goods from the brand outlets feeling cheap or plastic..y. the wallet I bought apparently was purchased at an outlet, and I honestly thought it was fake. Ive never purchsed from an outlet. Anyone have issues with this?


----------



## BigBagLady

I've also noticed that Coach, Kate Spade as well as MK have all recently made many bags and accessaries using leather that look and feel like plastic.


----------



## maimai0

It depends on the leather type. They are pretty much all leather, unless they are obviously nylon or some other material, but the previously-named-saffiano, currently-named-cross-grain leather does have essentially plastic glued into the leather.


----------



## bluebellrose

maimai0 said:


> It depends on the leather type. They are pretty much all leather, unless they are obviously nylon or some other material, but the previously-named-saffiano, currently-named-cross-grain leather does have essentially plastic glued into the leather.


which is not exactly good when you're done with it since it can't be composted


----------



## Love_N_Lune

At the outlet, I’ve purchased jewelry, wallets, and 2 purses. I found the quality to be on par with the purses purchased through Kate Spade. Granted, my outlet purchases were small bags - a small nylon bag (forget name) and the Grove Street Millie. Both bags were beautifully made and my Grove Street quickly became my everyday bag. I protected the bags with Apple Guard and conditioned the leather. I also have purchased at Tory Burch outlet knowing the bags are specific for the store. My two TB outlet bags are also nicely made and are comparable to a clutch I purchased on Tory Burch online.  Today, a random lady on the elevator complained of the inferior quality of her Coach shoes purchased at outlet. Based on my experience, it may depend on the store.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

If I'm correct, aren't the stores doing the saffiano/crossgrain leather because it's the cheapest way to mass produce the items and they can use less quality leather which is then coated? Don't get me wrong, I have products in saffiano/cross grain leather, and like them (weather resistant and seemingly stain repellent to a degree), but nice soft leather seems to be becoming more sparse  .


----------



## Joeli7

Based on my experience with other outlets I would assume Kate Spade products that are in outlets may well be made using inferior leather.
I've overheard staff at the Mulberry outlet say the leather is different for bags sold there. The Longchamp wallet I bought at an outlet looked horrible after a very short time. I've had staff try to switch out the display product for an inferior product both at Bally and Tod's outlets.


----------



## Sa26

AManIntoFashion said:


> If I'm correct, aren't the stores doing the saffiano/crossgrain leather because it's the cheapest way to mass produce the items and they can use less quality leather which is then coated? Don't get me wrong, I have products in saffiano/cross grain leather, and like them (weather resistant and seemingly stain repellent to a degree), but nice soft leather seems to be becoming more sparse  .



i like leather but not super super soft leathe.  I’m careful but not that careful so try to avoid the leather similar to the lambskin Chanel classic flap.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

My work tote is a KS in the crosshatch leather bought from the site, and have a KS crossbody in the softer leather from the outlet. Both bags have upheld their quality up with Tory Burch. Granted I haven’t used either in over 1.5 years because I haven’t gone to the office or traveled…I should check on the bags 

Given the cost point difference, carrying KS and TB is stress free compared to my coveted (and invested) LV bags.


----------



## Sa26

Love_N_Lune said:


> My work tote is a KS in the crosshatch leather bought from the site, and have a KS crossbody in the softer leather from the outlet. Both bags have upheld their quality up with Tory Burch. Granted I haven’t used either in over 1.5 years because I haven’t gone to the office or traveled…I should check on the bags
> 
> Given the cost point difference, carrying KS and TB is stress free compared to my coveted (and invested) LV bags.



OMG really that’s so good to know. Thank you so much for this post.

I just got myself a KS bag from the outlet which I loved but it took me a long time deciding to go for it, I know the quality Is not the same as retail KS and I’m fine with it but It’s great that it’s still good quality


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I think it comes down to maintenance. I periodically clean and lotion my leather bags, protect any light colored leather with AppleGuard, and Scotchguard any fabric bags.


----------



## BagLady1983

i've got two bags from the Kate Spade outlet. One is pebbled leather. i've used protector cream and wiped it down a few times. There is general wear and tear to the piping and hardwear - scuffing but after 5 years of frequent use that's to be expected. Other than that the leather is still in great condition! I have been really pleased with my purchases for the price I paid at outlet.


----------



## soupsoup2018

It depends on the specific item.  For the most part, I tend to buy from retail KS, especially if they are having their sales.  There are some items at the outlet that I will purchase, but it may be the style moreso.  I have also found retail bags sent to the outlet and have purchased those at good discounts.  I have had a tendency to purchase totes for work from KS just because they make going to work a little bit fun and/or colorful, and smaller/purse size leather backpacks.


----------



## Sa26

Love_N_Lune said:


> I think it comes down to maintenance. I periodically clean and lotion my leather bags, protect any light colored leather with AppleGuard, and Scotchguard any fabric bags.



so I buy apple guard and I can buy light colored bags, ive seen many light colored bags that loved but afraid to buy due to color transfer but damn. That apple guard looks like magic.Shea  Whitney she said uses apple guard so her luis Vuitton bags with Vegeta wouldnt loose it’s original tone with rain but wow.

appleguard also works to Clean light colored bags.

where can I get the  appleguard ?


----------



## Lavendera

Good question about the quality. This link is to the coach screed which is a Very long but informative deep dive into how what passes for leather nowadays is nothing like what it used to be. Modern leather handbags can be made from a part of leather that used to be thrown away, and is then painted and plasticized.

I don’t know if Kate Spade does the same, but it’s good to be aware that the “genuine leather” of today is sometimes not the same as the full grain leather of yesterday.



			Cyberia Vintage: The Coach Screed


----------



## eliseboudoir

You just have to pay attention to the collections within the outlets. A lot of them are comparable quality to retail. Sometimes (typically during holiday seasons) there are “door-buster” bags/wallets that are made specifically with a lesser quality leathers and hardware for customers who want to spend less then what’s available. Basically you get what you pay for and there is a variation of price points within the store. Kate Spade outlet typically has a 1 year manufacture warranty.


----------



## Allthingsheart

Just because the tag says that it is leather does not mean it is fully leather. I am not sure but I believe if the bag is 5% leather and 95% man made materials they can call it leather. It means that there is some mixed PVC with the leather. It is tricky but it needs to say 100%  leather for it to be fully leather. The crossgrain/saffiano leather is part leather part PVC. Thats why it wipes off easy. Also Kate Spade and MK are now making faux leather bags. I almost purchased a quilted "leather" bag from Kate Spade a while ago and looked at the reviews and someone posted a tag of the bag that the bag was made of PVC. It is important to read the description.


----------



## theprettymiss

One of my Kate Spade WOCs, I bought from Nordstrom Rack I believe and the leather is amazing and buttery now.

I think it was an outlet style but Im glad I kept it!


----------



## whateve

theprettymiss said:


> One of my Kate Spade WOCs, I bought from Nordstrom Rack I believe and the leather is amazing and buttery now.
> 
> I think it was an outlet style but Im glad I kept it!


I think kate spade quality has improved in the last few years. I bought 4 bags in the last year and half. They have held up well. The most recent bag has buttery soft lambskin leather. Accessories I bought several years ago fell apart in a short period of time.


----------



## theprettymiss

whateve said:


> I think kate spade quality has improved in the last few years. I bought 4 bags in the last year and half. They have held up well. The most recent bag has buttery soft lambskin leather. Accessories I bought several years ago fell apart in a short period of time.


Yes, I guess its hit or miss!


----------

